# Crane Dial Ese seats?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anybody have a source for the seats in a Crane Dial Ese tub/shower valve? 






Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Mark's Plumbing Parts has them in Fort Worth...Faucet Parts in Arlington, TX. will have them too.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sexauer


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*seats???*

I have never changed out a seat in a dial ease
faucet, dont really know how..
 usually the whole stem is so worn out anyway
it seems better to just change the whole cartridge.

those faucets last forever ..


economy plumbing co indianapolis 317-264-2240


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I might be calling it a seat when it's not really technically a seat. I'm not looking for the barrel at the bottom of the cartridge. I'm looking for the one on the backside of the cartridge. I've heard it referred to as a "stop" also. It's about 2 1/4" long and screws into the valve body behind the cartridge. I was replacing carts. the other day and the hot side seat/stop was so loose I was able to pull it out with my finger. The threads were eaten up on the end but it went back in fine. 
































Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

If you cannot get one let me know and I would be happy to check my seat kit for you. I believe I have 2


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I may have some as well, I will ck in the morn.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> If you cannot get one let me know and I would be happy to check my seat kit for you. I believe I have 2





SlickRick said:


> I may have some as well, I will ck in the morn.


 
you guys are awesome


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

No gotty Crane seat extension.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

In my almost 40 years in plumbing I have never changed one, but we got some if needed,


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

New York Replacement Parts
212-534-0818

They are revamping their website finally to make it more useful... :thumbup:
The website is supposed to be done in February...


----------

